# Can anyone show me the proper movement for a apbt/amstaff?



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I was analyzing Bernie's movement while walking and I think he has horrible movement but I am not sure what the proper movement is supossed to be. I believe this is what you call the "gait" correct? can anyone show me a video or an illustration that shows the proper movement for a APBT and AMSTAFF, although my dog is half razors edge I dont think it should make a difference right? A dog should have the correct gait no matter the bloodline unless it doesn't have the proper conformation am I right?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a full study of movement. Pit Bull Movement Bernie might just have a hard time walking next to someone with baggy pants!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's a full study of movement. Pit Bull Movement Bernie might just have a hard time walking next to someone with baggy pants!


thank you, I just got done watching that. I watched the clips but I dont understand maybe I am dumb what I am interested in looking at is the view from the back. Inthe last movement study it states that the dog is waisting energy by lifting the legs up, should the proper movement be moving the legs foward and back and instead of lifting them?

Bernie swings his back legs sort of like swining his but in and out. His back legs do not bend, he drives the foward and it gives the impression of a circular motion, I am assuming this is a fault correct?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's a full study of movement. Pit Bull Movement Bernie might just have a hard time walking next to someone with baggy pants!


I really don't wear baggy pants lol I was trying to be a jerk. I wear baggy sweat pants in the home because they are comfy. I can't dress like that to work or I'll get fired and my mom would whoop my butt if she sees me dressed like that lol:roll:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> I really don't wear baggy pants lol I was trying to be a jerk. I wear baggy sweat pants in the home because they are comfy. I can't dress like that to work or I'll get fired and my mom would whoop my butt if she sees me dressed like that lol:roll:


I'm just busting [email protected]! It's hard to tell without seeing Bernie move, but from what you're describing it could be caused by roll. Roll can happen with wider bully style dogs. A wide chest can case the locomotion to roll side to side and that may be causing Bernie's back legs to wing out. Regardless leg movement inward or outward would be considered a fault.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> I'm just busting [email protected]! It's hard to tell without seeing Bernie move, but from what you're describing it could be caused by roll. Roll can happen with wider bully style dogs. A wide chest can case the locomotion to roll side to side and that may be causing Bernie's back legs to wing out. Regardless leg movement inward or outward would be considered a fault.


Bernie doesnt have the wide chest and bowed out front legs like most am bully do.

I dont know if you could see it but I have some shots that shows his front, I think Bernie has a high roached back if I am not mistaken too.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry I thought Bernie was much wider than that. There may not be a specific reason. As for a Roached Back, he don't look to roached to me, but it's hard to tell in those photos.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Sorry I thought Bernie was much wider than that. There may not be a specific reason. As for a Roached Back, he don't look to roached to me, but it's hard to tell in those photos. Here's a photo of my little gal Ivy she has a rather Roach Back. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


You helped me enough thank you very much =) IVy is so pretty she looks like she could go a 100 mph at any time lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be a structural issue with his rear end if it is not moving right. Maybe I can get video of a few of my conformation dogs. The all move a little different because they are build different. Maybe I just don't understand what your trying to get out of proper movement??
BTW Bernie is a little chunky maybe that is throwing off his movement


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

This link may be helpful for you. 
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Movement
There are also video clips. It is a UKC site rather than ADBA but very informative, IMO.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My dog has an odd walk to. Almost like a trot or a prance.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Many people feel that no matter how a dog's conformation/structure appears, if their movement is poor, the structure is wrong. I can kind of agree with this. Also, if a dog is overweight, over-muscled(naturally or from weight-training), or in the growing stages, all of these can affect movement, even on a well put together dog. it is also hard to see the movement on a dog, if you can not get them at the right speed. Some people also feel that if a dog has a stiff knee gait, no reach, or bunny hops, that is a sign of joint problems. I personally feel that if your dog's structure looks correct, passes the health tests and can work hard at endurance exercises, I would not worry about movement much, but that is me.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank link is a lot of help. SWEEEEET


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> It could be a structural issue with his rear end if it is not moving right. Maybe I can get video of a few of my conformation dogs. The all move a little different because they are build different. Maybe I just don't understand what your trying to get out of proper movement??
> BTW Bernie is a little chunky maybe that is throwing off his movement


He hEy dont call Bernie chubby lol jk that could be it he does have a high rear and he is has chunky so it could be contributing to it. I also reallized that when he walks faster the walk is better than when he is walking extremely slow. The link shows the dogs walking fast as opossed to the speed from which I was judging Bernie.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bethb2007 said:


> Many people feel that no matter how a dog's conformation/structure appears, if their movement is poor, the structure is wrong. I can kind of agree with this. Also, if a dog is overweight, over-muscled(naturally or from weight-training), or in the growing stages, all of these can affect movement, even on a well put together dog. it is also hard to see the movement on a dog, if you can not get them at the right speed. Some people also feel that if a dog has a stiff knee gait, no reach, or bunny hops, that is a sign of joint problems. I personally feel that if your dog's structure looks correct, passes the health tests and can work hard at endurance exercises, I would not worry about movement much, but that is me.


Stiff knee gait as in barely bending the neeeds when moving and just bringing the legs back and forth?


----------

